# The New A6



## SacBlackR32 (Oct 19, 2004)

Saw it on the road today and it looked like an A8







Wow, that car looks 1000 better than the previous a6.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlackMagic2004 (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: The New A6 (SacBlackR32)*

I agree, except for the rear end which just looks generic like a saturn or something, very bland.


----------



## BLK9GEN (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: The New A6 (BlackMagic2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackMagic2004* »_I agree, except for the rear end which just looks generic like a saturn or something, very bland.

I try to avoid the whole "x car looks like y car statements", but until I got close and could see the 4 rings I thought is was the saturn LS or L Series (whatever their calling them now). 
As for the front and side angles, I have to say it looked much better in person than I expected. The grill isn't nearly as massive as it appears in pics. I still haven't seen the interior. From the pics it looks as if quality & fit/finish is first rate, I'm just not so sure about the overall layout. 
Overall: http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: The New A6 (SacBlackR32)*

The A6 is the best-looking car of all 3 German middle luxury sedans.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Accept2 (Aug 28, 2004)

I love the new A6, its a very classy looking beast. I just think I prefer my interior to the new one.................


----------

